# Cobb Accessport v3 NIS006



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Must be properly unmarried/uninstalled. If you have one for sale (I know many owners have moved to Ecutek in recent(ish) years) let me know please. Haven't had much luck getting one (unmarried etc) from the US due to hassle with eBay scammers trying it on....


----------

